# Met 2016-17 Season Announced



## Il Maestro (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.metopera.org/Season/2016...l&utm_content=Facebook&utm_campaign=1617_SUBS

Your thoughts?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a good season for the Met. I think they have it all covered, old and new, all the major composers. Don't forget there's an 
http://www.talkclassical.com/41833-opera-new-york.html thread you can use for NY talk.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

(Sorry, I answered my own question)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I was so hoping the backstage scuttlebutt about _La Wally _with Gheorghiu and Fabiano would have been true but alas, I shall have to wait for yet another year and pray it comes into being sometime before my own demise.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Oops, I post the same info in the miscellaneous opera thread


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Good selection.

I really looking forward to Kaija Saariaho _L'Amour de Loin_.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Must SEE*

Renée Fleming is doing; Der Rosenkavalier together with :Elīna Garanča


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Do they have the ticket prices on their website. I find it difficult to navigate.

N.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> Good selection.
> 
> I really looking forward to Kaija Saariaho _L'Amour de Loin_.


Apparently it will be the first opera written by a woman to be performed at the Met since Ethel Smyth's _Der Wald_ in 1903!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Do they have the ticket prices on their website. I find it difficult to navigate.
> 
> N.


Does this help you perhaps?

http://www.metopera.org/Season/Tickets/Subscription/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*50th Anniversary Gala*

*50th Anniversary Gala
*

On September 16, 1966, the Metropolitan Opera opened its doors for the first time in a new home at Lincoln Center, with the world premiere of Samuel Barber's Antony and Cleopatra, starring Leontyne Price and Justino Díaz. The New York Times declared the opening of the new opera house a "crescendo of splendor," and a new era of theatrical possibility was born.

Fifty years later, the Met will celebrate its golden anniversary in its current home with a special gala featuring some of the greatest artists in opera, performing a mix of repertory that both looks back at great moments from the past five decades and ahead to future seasons. Selections will be heard from such operas as Porgy and Bess, Samson et Dalila, Les Troyens, I Lombardi, and, for the first time since the house opened, Antony and Cleopatra.

Director and set designer Julian Crouch and projection designers 59 Productions-the forces behind the Met's 125th Anniversary Gala in 2009-will create an unforgettable operatic celebration of this important milestone.

A special gala dinner will follow the performance.

Scheduled to appear*

Piotr Beczała
Ben Bliss
Javier Camarena
Diana Damrau
Joyce DiDonato
Plácido Domingo
Michael Fabiano
Renée Fleming
Juan Diego Flórez
Ferruccio Furlanetto
Elīna Garanča
Susan Graham
Mariusz Kwiecien
Isabel Leonard
James Levine
Željko Lučić
Amanda Majeski
Angela Meade
James Morris
Anna Netrebko
Kristine Opolais
Eric Owens
René Pape
Matthew Polenzani
Rolando Villazón
Michael Volle
Pretty Yende
Sonya Yoncheva
Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus

*Artists and repertory are subject to change
May 7 Subscribe Now

Patrons & subscribers please login to purchase tickets now

Composer
Gala


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> *50th Anniversary Gala*
> 
> On September 16, 1966, the Metropolitan Opera opened its doors for the first time in a new home at Lincoln Center, with the world premiere of Samuel Barber's Antony and Cleopatra, starring Leontyne Price and Justino Díaz. The New York Times declared the opening of the new opera house a "crescendo of splendor," and a new era of theatrical possibility was born.
> 
> ...


Blimey. If the devil cast his net .... there'd be no singers of note left. :devil: On the other hand there'd be plenty of opportunities for the young guns.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

arpeggio said:


> Good selection.
> 
> I really looking forward to Kaija Saariaho _L'Amour de Loin_.


YES!

And I'm curious to see how the new production of Tristan und Isolde will look. Looks like an exciting season to be sure.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

A new production of Rusalka will be welcomed.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

/


Pugg said:


> Renée Fleming is doing; Der Rosenkavalier together with :Elīna Garanča


I see it is directed by Robert Carsen and is set at the end of the Habsburg Empire. Didn't he do exactly the same thing in Salzburg? In fact I just checked the notes of my DVD and he said that's when it was set. So are the Met and London just getting a rehashed version of that? I did like the production by the way.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Does this help you perhaps?
> 
> http://www.metopera.org/Season/Tickets/Subscription/


Not really, I don't live in New York, so don't want to subscribe, when do they announce the ticket prices to the mere mortals?

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Not really, I don't live in New York, so don't want to subscribe, when do they announce the ticket prices to the mere mortals?
> 
> N.


I haven't got a clue sir, I am as far away from New York as you , I do go to the cinema productions:tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Faustian said:


> YES!
> 
> And I'm curious to see how the new production of Tristan und Isolde will look. Looks like an exciting season to be sure.


Here are some clues:

http://www.metopera.org/Season/2016-17-S...r-tickets/


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Here are some clues:
> 
> http://www.metopera.org/Season/2016-17-S...r-tickets/


I would be interested in a semantic analysis of that video. I suspect that when you remove all the fancy words and imagery, the content is close to zero.

I see that this is a shared production with the Easter Baden-Baden Festival where Rattle will be conducting Tristan so we will get some more clues next month.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The season looks really promising , and the repertoire is more adventurous than the current one which is somewhat disappointing in this respect . 
James Levine is scheduled for a pretty big workload , but the question is, will his health hold up ? 
We've got to hope so . Unfortunately, he's not what he used to be in terms of stamina , and conducting opera is one of the most difficult and strenuous jobs in existence .
Could it be time for him to retire ? According to reports, the Met administration was about to ask him to do so, but his doctor was able to adjust the dosage in his medication for Parkinson's disease which is enabling him to go on . 
Who could succeed Jimmy a music director ? Could Yannick Nezet-Seguin juggle the Philadelphia orchestra and the Met ? This would be no easy task .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

superhorn said:


> The season looks really promising , and the repertoire is more adventurous than the current one which is somewhat disappointing in this respect .
> James Levine is scheduled for a pretty big workload , but the question is, will his health hold up ?
> We've got to hope so . Unfortunately, he's not what he used to be in terms of stamina , and conducting opera is one of the most difficult and strenuous jobs in existence .
> Could it be time for him to retire ? According to reports, the Met administration was about to ask him to do so, but his doctor was able to adjust the dosage in his medication for Parkinson's disease which is enabling him to go on .
> Who could succeed Jimmy a music director ? Could Yannick Nezet-Seguin juggle the Philadelphia orchestra and the Met ? This would be no easy task .


The rumours are getting bigger everyday about that, even here in my country where he comes on a regular basis.
Being chief conductor of the Rotterdam Philharmonic :tiphat:


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

Tristan is the Rolls Royce production. Have seen Stemme sing Isolde, and she is awseome. Stuart Skelton has had great reviews (for Peter Grimes) and am seeing him in Tristian at the ENO (in English, note to ENO please put operas on in VO because you will get more talent and train more talent). Plus Rene Pape as King Marke, this will blow the roof. Holy ****** Simon Rattle is conducting. Buy tickets fast because his performances for the Proms are sold out on the internet in a day.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Here are some clues:
> 
> http://www.metopera.org/Season/2016-17-S...r-tickets/


Well the fact that Act I seems to actually takes place on a ship at all is kind of a miracle in itself...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I still can't get my head around : Renée Fleming doing another Rosenkavalier .
Must be her farewell role


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Faustian said:


> Well the fact that Act I seems to actually takes place on a ship at all is kind of a miracle in itself...


I gather that despite its modernized setting, the _Tristan_ production will focus on actual themes of the opera and not go off on irrelevant political tangents. Or at least that's my impression. Some of the backstory, as related in Isolde's narratives and Tristan's act 3 musings, will be shown fleshed out on a video screen. How that will be justified dramatically I don't know. Maybe the HMS Abductor shows movies on deck to entertain the abductees.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

I saw this production of l'Amour de Loin in Quebec City last summer, when it was first presented. It's outstanding and I believe you will enjoy it as much as I did. This opera is truly a winner, although I'm not sure that the magic of a first live performance will translate in the Met Broadcast, if they do one with it.


----------

